# Newbie here and first post



## -Oy- (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi folks - just signed up. 

I'll photograph anything  

Some recent photos from a short break we had in Yorkshire. 

This is a place called Knaresborough. Taken about 30min after sunset.







And one from near there at Ripley Castle.






And finally - from the same trip - the Cloisters at Fountains Abbey.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome, thanks for the beautiful photos..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Oy!



Your photos are amazing. I especially love the first one!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome OY from Sunny Arizona...Enjoy!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2018)

Beautiful photos Oy, you're a very good photographer....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pam (Mar 15, 2018)

Beautiful photos... especially like the first one! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the nice welcome folks


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2018)

First one is very inviting with interesting lighting. The reflection, clarity, and composition in the second one is beautiful. And the symmetry, texture, and design of the third one is enhanced by the use of black & white and shadows & light. Well done. Welcome Oy :rose::wave:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2018)

Beautiful photos there.  You have quite a talent in photography!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

Superb.!!.. I've never been to Knareborough...but perhaps I should... 

Are you a pro photographer?...if not what equipment are you using?


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks. Yes I’m a pro photographer - but the stuff I’ll be sharing here will be my “me time” photography


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

I had a suspicion you might be...however there's no rules about pros and Ams' photos on here...and I'm delighted ( as a very amateur point and shoot picture taker)..to see a master at work...


----------



## twinkles (Mar 15, 2018)

welcome from georgia oy----beautiful pictures


----------

